# Importing American cars for sale in UAE



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello fellow expats!
I'm an American expat who's been living and working in Dubai since 2008. I recently decided that I'm going to try importing American cars into UAE for sale in UAE. I have a good contact in USA who attends dealer only auctions and can get virtually any auto for very competitive prices. I'm talking cars with clean titles....not salvaged garbage..

Does anyone here have or know anyone with experience with this who can share any advise? Types of cars to bring, etc..

I was thinking of importing Japanese cars (Toyota, Nissan, etc) but some people have told me to import American cars (GMC, Chevrolet, Ford, etc..). Any suggestions?

Thanks ALL:usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Have you researched the UAE market? People are not too keen on buying American spec cars.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Froglet said:


> Have you researched the UAE market? People are not too keen on buying American spec cars.


Totally agree with this. Also, there are already many traders, notably Sharjah based, that already are in the business of importing American spec cars to the UAE.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

It seems only Jeep Wranglers and Ford Raptors are popular - but they are also hard to get in the US for anything less that top dollar.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Since moving here stateside a couple of years ago, I've always wanted to see the following vehicles being available here, knowing that they would do well given the general consensus on SUVs and luxury vehicles:

*Essentially all of Acura's product line (insane that every major luxury brand is already offered but Honda's own)
*Honda Ridgeline 
*Toyota 4Runner (particularly the newer generation


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Jubmasterflex said:


> Since moving here stateside a couple of years ago, I've always wanted to see the following vehicles being available here, knowing that they would do well given the general consensus on SUVs and luxury vehicles:
> 
> *Essentially all of Acura's product line (insane that every major luxury brand is already offered but Honda's own)
> *Honda Ridgeline
> *Toyota 4Runner (particularly the newer generation


The 4runner would be nice to have here.
I think the Ridgeline is very ugly; in this market they prefer the looks of Ford, Dodge and Chevy pickup's
Acura would have the impossible task to compete with BMW, Lexus and the others; I think it would not work... its clear that Honda knows that.


----------



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

I've done some research here and found that some (maybe most) people here don't favor American spec cars out of fear that most American spec cars here were either flood damaged or cancelled in a wreck. Since the American title system is not implemented here, people can't know the history of the car and are afraid of buying American spec cars for that reason. Even though by buying American spec they would not only be getting a much better deal but also opportunities to get more options in the car (contrary to popular belief, the cars the dealers bring to UAE are not the most "fully loaded" in terms of options).

Carfax.com gets the history of every American car (accidents, repairs, how many owners, where it's been, etc) by using its VIN which can be used to assure the customers here of the car's quality. Of course getting reports from carfax.com is expensive so many people don't go through the hassle and certainly the small Sharjah dealers don't because it's a hefty expense (business accounts cost thousands of dollars per month). Since I have the direct source of the cars coming from America, I will have a copy of a the "clean" title (this will save me the Carfax expense) which I can use to assure the customers here and differentiate myself from the Sharjah traders. 

I agree that raptors and wranglers are very high in demand here. Also I myself was always shocked that Acura is not here as they are fantastic cars, problem is do people here know Acura and would they actually buy an Acura given the fact that they aren't available here and maybe service wise it would be difficult to maintain as cars are now computerized and diagnosed by hooking it up to a computer. I'm not sure if a Honda computer system would work in diagnosing an Acura.

Thanks all for your feedback so far. Looking forward to receiving more comments


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I was in Washington DC before moving to Dubai and immediately noticed the lack of Acuras as it's a very popular car around the DC area, especially the luxury 4x4 version.

I do not know what Honda's reasoning is for not selling the Acuras here but I don't think it has to do with a fear of failure. It must be something else.

Every luxury car sells in Dubai. If Infinitis can be sold, so can be Acuras. What's the difference? The 4x4 version would probably be flying out the door. 

It may have to do with logistics more than anything else. 





Mdabag said:


> I've done some research here and found that some (maybe most) people here don't favor American spec cars out of fear that most American spec cars here were either flood damaged or cancelled in a wreck. Since the American title system is not implemented here, people can't know the history of the car and are afraid of buying American spec cars for that reason. Even though by buying American spec they would not only be getting a much better deal but also opportunities to get more options in the car (contrary to popular belief, the cars the dealers bring to UAE are not the most "fully loaded" in terms of options).
> 
> Carfax.com gets the history of every American car (accidents, repairs, how many owners, where it's been, etc) by using its VIN which can be used to assure the customers here of the car's quality. Of course getting reports from carfax.com is expensive so many people don't go through the hassle and certainly the small Sharjah dealers don't because it's a hefty expense (business accounts cost thousands of dollars per month). Since I have the direct source of the cars coming from America, I will have a copy of a the "clean" title (this will save me the Carfax expense) which I can use to assure the customers here and differentiate myself from the Sharjah traders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Quite a recent article

Acura MDX & TLX debuts in Middle East, Kuwait first, maybe UAE later | Drive Arabia : Dubai / Abu Dhabi [UAE, Saudi, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Oman & GCC]


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Honestly and with all due respect, if you have been here this long and don't know the types of cars to bring/not bring other than no Salvage vehicles, then you need to do much more research before execution. You need to be doing feasibility and should be on automotive related forums and seeing what's in demand etc. Seeing what sells quickly and at what prices. The market right now isn't the greatest in many respects.

#1. Consider cars that aren't sold here but are in the USA and are WANTED.. IE American Muscle for one. 
#2. Consider cars with certain options that are available in other Specs but not here... 
#3. Consider cars that have international warranty... Buyers here all want it. Without it, you need the cars to be at a serious bargain.
#4. Make sure you actually have the cars here, don't advertise what you don't have. 
#5. Consider auctions fees, state taxes, your friends fees who you'll be using, shipping, duties, and the haggling that is done and the 3am phone calls offering you 50% less than asking.
#6. Consider vehicles that have a wait list here but that can be obtained from the USA.
#7. Consider the fact that the US has tightened up many restrictions on the direct export of new cars... but by the looks of it you will be into used cars from auction. 
#8. Who will be your market? Expats? Locals? These two require two different business plans
#9. Remember that importing from Japan direct is just as easy as USA here in the UAE and many Japan spec cars are extremely low mileage due to emission requirements
#10. Remember that there are TONS of cars sold at auction with "clean titles" that have been wrecked but never went through insurance or proper processing. Always google and search the VIN#'s extensively prior to buying, Carfax is a joke!.
#11. Some cars such as Raptors etc which seems like there is a high demand for, can actually be had for Less here than in the USA in most instances. Don't always assume cars are cheaper there than here. 

Doing this simply as a hobby won't fly (as a person you can only import 1 vehicle per year, so you will need a trade license). If you're going to get your own space then you'll be competing with a lot of people doing similar but perhaps with wrecks as you mentioned. It will be hard to promote yourself as legit when there are so many shady ones out there. I may have or have not been doing this for many years. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> #9. Remember that importing from Japan direct is just as easy as USA here in the UAE and many Japan spec cars are extremely low mileage due to emission requirements.


Hi,
Why would anyone bring 2nd hand cars here from Japan - the steering wheels would be on the wrong side!
To the OP - nice idea - but already being done to death here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Why would anyone bring 2nd hand cars here from Japan - the steering wheels would be on the wrong side!
> To the OP - nice idea - but already being done to death here.
> Cheers
> Steve


Left Hand Drive Used Vehicles for Sale from TRUST Japan

Not all Japanese cars are right hand drive....

And yes you're right, it is being done to death here :juggle:


----------



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for your feedback. It definitely seems from your post that you "may or may not have been doing this for a while". Believe me I've done research. A lot of it. Im already set up in the states with a dealer's license (which is not easy to get). There will be no fees, it's a family business so I'm the direct buyer and the direct seller. I have very good contacts in logistics because of my job here for the past 7 years so shipping charges will be competitive. So given the fact that there are no middle-men and lower shipping costs than average, I don't see why I couldn't compete. There is competition in EVERY industry. And a lot of it. And trust me it's MUCH easier to distinguish yourself from competition here than in other more developed countries such as the U.S.

I have importers here who can bring the cars in for now so I'm not going to worry about that. Even the fees I may have to pay them wouldn't effect much given the fact that I don't have middle men state side, shipping costs are competitive, and I don't have the overhead of a trading company here (at the start). 

From my research my business plan seems feasible. 

For Japanese spec cars, I always found this strange that they drive on the right side over there but they have some left hand drive vehicles being exported. I mean in that case either you are allowed to drive both left and right drive vehicles in Japan (I doubt that) or these cars are being imported from other countries to Japan for re-export (means they are not Japanese spec cars so they wouldn't have the Japanese emissions benefit) or they are changing the cars from right hand to left hand drive before exporting them. 

Anyways there is a reason why the market is flooded with American cars.....because there is some money to be made from it. Im sure it's not done for fun. 

Thank you all for the feedback and opinions so far. Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I don't actually know why you are asking for opinions - you seem to have already made up your mind to pursue your particular get rich scheme.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have a traders licence for Dubai? I'm pretty sure there is a limit in the number of cars that an expat can import each year.


----------



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

Doesn't hurt I guess. Believe it or not I've actually found some of the above posts helpful and insightful. Thanks for your kind wishes.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you really want to import cars into UAE from other territories - you might want to look at bringing in hybrids and electric vehicles that are not currently available here.
With the recent changes to petrol prices - these types of vehicle should really take off over the next few years.
Toyota Prius, Honda Insight, Honda CRZ, Honda Jazz and the mighty Tesla P85D would all be interesting in this market.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

Felixtoo, yes you're right. I have a contact who can import for me for now. But in the near future I hope to secure a way to bring them in myself. Not quite sure how yet though. I would like a free zone company but I know that free zone companies can't import into the mainland. Although I've heard ras al khor is a free zone?? I'm not sure what the best way to secure a license to do this type of activity is. 

Any insight on this from anyone?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

'nuff said.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Mdabag said:


> For Japanese spec cars, I always found this strange that they drive on the right side over there but they have some left hand drive vehicles being exported. I mean in that case either you are allowed to drive both left and right drive vehicles in Japan (I doubt that) or these cars are being imported from other countries to Japan for re-export (means they are not Japanese spec cars so they wouldn't have the Japanese emissions benefit) or they are changing the cars from right hand to left hand drive before exporting them.


Its a status thing to drive a German car with the steering on the left in Japan. Thats why the Jap imports in Dubai are always German cars. 

I am surprised that as a person with your knowledge (u mentioned u have a dealer bla bla in the US) who wants to set up a business in Dubai of importing cars, did not know this. Or at least look it up on the internet!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Not wanting to change the subject, but as a British driver and now UAE driver I want to bring up which is the safest side of the road to drive. 

In my humble opinion its the left side (British side) because my strongest arm (right) is in control of the wheel whilst I change gears. I find it very odd that the majority of the world are right handed to be on the left side of a car, using your weaker hand to drive whilst changing gears.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Not wanting to change the subject, but as a British driver and now UAE driver I want to bring up which is the safest side of the road to drive.
> 
> In my humble opinion its the left side (British side) because my strongest arm (right) is in control of the wheel whilst I change gears. I find it very odd that the majority of the world are right handed to be on the left side of a car, using your weaker hand to drive whilst changing gears.


Except most cars are automatic - so not really relavant


----------



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

thanks for your feedback people. While I understand that I have competition coming in from all over the world, my connection and knowledge is USA only at the moment. The people importing Japanese "status" cars will make money and the people importing American will make money. Please don't be surprised....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Except most cars are automatic - so not really relavant


No true petrol head would drive an automatic. 

I drove a manual the other month in Seychelles (on the right side of the road (so left side)) it was the best driving experience of my life, and it was in a Hyundai i10 of all things.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> No true petrol head would drive an automatic.


Hi,
Bit of a generalisation!
Many modern dual clutch gearboxes can change gear far more efficiently than most "petrol heads" can.
They also fully protect the engine against over-revving - especially when changing down through the gears.
I could not imagine the damage I would do to our twin-turbo V8 if it was a manual and I put it in 1st instead of 3rd coming into a corner at 100mph!
Modern, computer controlled auto boxes are awesome.
I can put mine in fully manual, paddle controlled - but the auto is so good, I don't bother.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> engine against over-revving - especially when changing down through the gears.
> I could not imagine the damage I would do to our twin-turbo V8 if it was a manual and I put it in 1st instead of 3rd coming into a corner at 100mph!


what the hell have you bought?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> what the hell have you bought?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> View attachment 49986


very nice, i thought it was going to be a 4x4, but also had a slight concern you were going through a mid-life crisis.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> very nice, i thought it was going to be a 4x4, but also had a slight concern you were going through a mid-life crisis.


Hi,
Thanks, already had the mid-life crisis a few years back - bought an Infiniti at that time!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Thanks, already had the mid-life crisis a few years back - bought an Infiniti at that time!
> Cheers
> Steve


Did you add those red lines on the wheels?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Froglet said:


> Did you add those red lines on the wheels?


They are removable rim protectors - my wife is always kerbing the rims!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I drove manual for years. Had a rather sporty little Audi once. 

I drive an automatic now. 

It was living in the US that converted me.

Will never go back to manual. What a pain to drive. Especially in this country when you have to deal with traffic all the time. 

That tells you all you need to know about me and cars :eyebrows:

I'm even thinking of buying a Volvo!

The only real advantage to manual used to be that they were more economical but that's not even the case any more.

When I think of manual drivers, I now think of TOWIE in their jumped up GTIs. 



iggles said:


> No true petrol head would drive an automatic.
> 
> I drove a manual the other month in Seychelles (on the right side of the road (so left side)) it was the best driving experience of my life, and it was in a Hyundai i10 of all things.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I love cars and I would say I am a petrolhead. I partially agree with Iggles that real petrolheads buy manual cars but nowadays cars with DCT, PDK or SMG (or something else automatic) are pretty cool too. Our car with DCT shifts lightning fast and it's really awesome. I wouldn't mind having a manual, but to be honest since I use this car as a daily driver I really like the fact that I can just chill while driving.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Froglet said:


> I love cars and I would say I am a petrolhead. I partially agree with Iggles that real petrolheads buy manual cars but nowadays cars with DCT, PDK or SMG (or something else automatic) are pretty cool too. Our car with DCT shifts lightning fast and it's really awesome. I wouldn't mind having a manual, but to be honest since I use this car as a daily driver I really like the fact that I can just chill while driving.


Hi,
I am actually "arguing" with Iggles for the sake of it!
I have owned an awful lot of cars - some quite unusual and only three have been autos!
The nearly complete list (in chronological order) is as follows:-
Mini
Austin 1100
Ford Cortina mk3 2000 GXL AUTO
VW scirocco Mk1
Alfasud
Dutton Malaga kit car
TVR 2500M
VW Golf GTI mk1
Honda Prelude
Alfa Romeo Sprint Veloce
Dutton Phaeton kit car
Ford XR3i
Vauxhall Astra SRI
Ford Sierra 2.0
Rover 420 GSI turbo
Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9
Peugeot 306 XSI
Peugeot 106GTI
VW golf GTI
Subaru Imprezza WRX
Peugeot 206 GTI
Vauxhall Vectra GSI
Peugeot 307 XSI
Skoda Octavia VRS
Subaru Imprezza WRX
VW Golf GTD mk5
Toyota Celica 190 T-sport
Tiger Super Six kit car
Skoda Octavia VRS mk2
BMW 123d M-sport
Skoda Octavia VRS mk3

Virtually all the above cars had modified and uprated engines, brakes and suspension to increase output and improve performance
Often I owned two or three of the above at the same time.

Current cars
Infiniti G37 coupe - Auto
Mercedes ML63 AMG with performance pack - Auto

Cheers
Steve


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

^ some nice cars in there... I have owned over 70 personal cars and have lost count. 

Currently in Dubai:
-e39 M5 RK Supercharged and heavily modified (RTA Wasta required)
-SRT-10 Dodge Ram -Vipertruck heavily modified (RTA Wasta required)
-F430 Ferrari -modified & RTA doesn't ask because it's a "Rarri"
-ZX6R Ninja - When I don't feel like dealing with traffic

Would love an CL63 as a daily but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> ^ some nice cars in there... I have owned over 70 personal cars and have lost count.
> 
> Currently in Dubai:
> -e39 M5 RK Supercharged and heavily modified (RTA Wasta required)
> ...


Hi,
Nice list that you have in Dubai - the Dodge Ram must be a bit of a handful!
Interestingly Dubai police mentioned some new rules and fines this week - including prosecuting people that have "illegal speed boosters" fitted to their cars.
I wonder what their definition is for this quaint term?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Nice list that you have in Dubai - the Dodge Ram must be a bit of a handful!
> Interestingly Dubai police mentioned some new rules and fines this week - including prosecuting people that have "illegal speed boosters" fitted to their cars.
> I wonder what their definition is for this quaint term?
> ...


Yes they have been trying to do so for a while now... The m5 is actually going to get exported early next year to the USA to compete in the Texas Mile and Bimmerfest events. I can legally drive on Dubai plates for up to one year before export is required again. From there I will be importing into Canada as it will be over 15 years old at that point  With any luck I will cash out as those cars sell for more there.

The RAM is awesome. I first imported my personal SVT Ford Lightning that was heavily modified and it was sold the month I arrived in Dubai... So then I went to the RAM... two beast for trucks but I do enjoy the Manual gear box in the SRT-10. It too was supercharged for a while but the heat here was too much to really enjoy it. 

There is a way to have modified cars "inspected" and white listed through a local club here out in Garhood, it also tailors to classic cars. It's a process I have heard but if they do start prosecuting as you mentioned may be worth it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> Yes they have been trying to do so for a while now... The m5 is actually going to get exported early next year to the USA to compete in the Texas Mile and Bimmerfest events. I can legally drive on Dubai plates for up to one year before export is required again. From there I will be importing into Canada as it will be over 15 years old at that point  With any luck I will cash out as those cars sell for more there.
> 
> The RAM is awesome. I first imported my personal SVT Ford Lightning that was heavily modified and it was sold the month I arrived in Dubai... So then I went to the RAM... two beast for trucks but I do enjoy the Manual gear box in the SRT-10. It too was supercharged for a while but the heat here was too much to really enjoy it.
> 
> There is a way to have modified cars "inspected" and white listed through a local club here out in Garhood, it also tailors to classic cars. It's a process I have heard but if they do start prosecuting as you mentioned may be worth it.


Hi,
Turbocharged cars are so easy to remap through the OBD port - without any additional parts fitted - so difficult to detect at the annual test.
Our ML can be simply remapped by a British company that specializes in Mercedes - it is currently 557 hp but can be mapped to 690 hp.
I drove an E63 the other day belonging to a National that was modified to around 800 hp!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Cool cars Steve and Infamous. With having owned so many cars I get the feeling you two must be pretty old... We never owned a car before we came to Dubai 2 years ago. We bought a 2014 Corolla in Jan last year but got pretty bored of it and bought an E90 (sedan) M3 in May this year. That's as far as our car history goes


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Froglet said:


> Cool cars Steve and Infamous. With having owned so many cars I get the feeling you two must be pretty old... We never owned a car before we came to Dubai 2 years ago. We bought a 2014 Corolla in Jan last year but got pretty bored of it and bought an E90 (sedan) M3 in May this year. That's as far as our car history goes


Hi,
Not too old - but got first car in around 1981 !!
So you went from a Corolla to an M3 - that is a great progression - what next!
Trouble is - you get used to the performance and then want something even quicker!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Not too old - but got first car in around 1981 !!
> So you went from a Corolla to an M3 - that is a great progression - what next!
> Trouble is - you get used to the performance and then want something even quicker!
> ...


Yep addictive!... Love the e90 M3, although I enjoyed mapping and tinkering with the 335's more so! 

I am pretty young (I guess)... As I was born the year Steve got his first car


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Steve,

Out of your list of past and present the only 2 I'd look twice at are the 205GTI and the TVR.

When I first got here i had a Brabus ML55, that was interesting.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I am actually "arguing" with Iggles for the sake of it!
> I have owned an awful lot of cars - some quite unusual and only three have been autos!
> The nearly complete list (in chronological order) is as follows:-
> ...


Either your old or you like cars

My list

Skoda Fabia
Golf MK6
Gold Tidda

Not very impressive


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

OK, to follow in Steve's footsteps....

Mini1275GT 1973 vintage, I drowned it
Cavalier in Burnt orange - I rolled it
Triumph Dolomite Sprint - it fried itself (Dodgy head)
Ford Orion 1.4 - 4 manual gears)
Sierra XR4i (My first Company Car
(Loads of company cars) to 1999 including Cavaliers/Rover 416s etc.
BMW M5 
Fiat Coupe Turbo 20v - one of my favourites
Lancia Delta Integrale - by far the best car I've ever owned
Maserati 4200GT - new puppy "Christened" it's back seats - tan leather ruined by a Newfoundland
Range Rover 4.6
ML55 Brabus
Jeep Wrangler I rolled it - very probably the best Desert car ever made, light, plenty of power, but it wasn't a..
Land Rover Defender 90 Pick Up V8
Jaguar XJR 4.2 Supercahrged - the "Kitty" Fastest car I've ever driven, 260kph on SZR in the days before speed cameras.
Various hire cars
And my current runaround - Nissan Sunny (Rented 1600/month all in).


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Half the cars mentioned I have no idea what they are!

Learned to drive in a Volvo 960 wagon. My mum's. What a land beast but a magnificent thing at the same time.

First car I owned was a Golf. Bought it used. Drove it for a year before someone crashed into it (it was parked). 

Bought a new Audi A3. Peppy little car. Fun. Didn't drive it much as I lived in London. 

Moved to the US. Bought an Audi A4. Used, in cash. Being new in the US meant I had no credit record so couldn't get a new car. Fun car. Served me well.

Moved to Dubai. Company car. Mitsubishi Pajero. Drove this for years. Steady and reliable. Good for camping.

New job. No company car. Got a Nissan Tiida rental to tide me over till I bought a new car. Plan was to do it in a few months. It's now a few years later 

May buy something in September or October. We'll see what it'll be.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Half the cars mentioned I have no idea what they are!
> 
> Learned to drive in a Volvo 960 wagon. My mum's. What a land beast but a magnificent thing at the same time.
> 
> ...


I like German Cars.

Golf, Audi A3/A4 to Tiida what a devastating contrast.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Not too old - but got first car in around 1981 !!
> So you went from a Corolla to an M3 - that is a great progression - what next!
> Trouble is - you get used to the performance and then want something even quicker!
> ...


For now we're fine with these cars. What I love about the M3 sedan is that it's great fun to drive but at the same time you can take passengers and a bunch of luggage.

One day possibly a Porsche 911 GT3 or maybe a Cayman GT4. Just for the track.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Here my list. I left my home country after university, and bought our first car here in the UAE, Jordan and Bahrain, from 88'till today: 

In sequence, oldest first:

Nissam Cedric 3.0 
Nissan 280c
Deawoo Royal Saloon (Opel Commodore)
Nissan Patrol SWB
Mercedes C180
Mercedes E200
Mazda 626 2.0
Honda Accord LX 2.0
Honda Accord EXI
Ford Taurus
Ford Crown Victoria
Ford Mustang LX 5.0
Dodge Intrepid (Big mistake)
Volvo S70
Volvo V70
Mitsubishi Pajero 3.0 LWB (Crashed)
Mitsubishi Pajero 3.0 LWB (replacement)
Mitsubishi Pajero 3.5 LWB
Nissan Patrol 4.8 LWB
Nissan Patrol 4.5 SWB
Ford Expedition LTX
Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer (2X)
Ford Fiesta
Ford Mustang GT 4.6
Ford Edge
Mercury Mariner
Lincoln MKX
BMW 530i (Current)
Ford Explorer Limited (Current)


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I would think the fiesta would be the one that does not belong in that list.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Nursemanit said:


> I would think the fiesta would be the one that does not belong in that list.


Its actually great fun to drive. I drove it for 3 months, when I was car-less, and sold it to my sister in law who kept on driving it till now.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Also Iggles do you really consider a Golf a German car ? They are made in Mexico / China now and have the poor quality to show for it .


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

In the US the fiesta did not go over well, but I could see it as fun to drive.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Nursemanit said:


> In the US the fiesta did not go over well, but I could see it as fun to drive.


I would not have bought it for just the fun part. I had to wait 3 months for my Mustang to arrive at the port. My sis in law was going for her license, wanted a fiesta and she took over the payments as soon I got the Mustang; good alternative to renting. Having said that, the Fiesta is a fantastic car to drive. Petty it came with the base engine.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Steve,
> 
> Out of your list of past and present the only 2 I'd look twice at are the 205GTI and the TVR.
> 
> When I first got here i had a Brabus ML55, that was interesting.


Hi,
The 205GTi was one of my least favorite cars. Everyone raved about them - but I found the steering very heavy and the back end very jittery (a bit like the wife!!)
The TVR was awesome - kicked myself when I later read the TVR story - they made less than 100 of that model and would be worth considerably more now than when I sold it!
Interestingly, TVR has been reborn and the new owner is a family friend!
The Brabus ML55 is an interesting car - future collectors item!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Nursemanit said:


> Also Iggles do you really consider a Golf a German car ? They are made in Mexico / China now and have the poor quality to show for it .


the US bound golf's are made in Mexico. Makes no sense for Europen cars to be made in Mexico then shipped to Europe.  I think the version I'd drive is from the Wolfsburg factory. 

And American products are rekowned for poor quality so might as well stick with tradition

To answer your question, yes I 100% think golfs are German.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Jeep Wrangler I rolled it - very probably the best Desert car ever made


Not even close to being the best, but the 987-2006 TJs are pretty good.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Not even close to being the best, but the 987-2006 TJs are pretty good.


That was the one it was 2004 model, which would you say is better as a fairly stock model (OK mine did have a 3" lift, 37" tyres, remapped engine, K&N filter etc.

Was a lot better than pretty much everything out there excluding a V8 Land Rover 90 (which i then bought). 

So in your opinion, what would you say betters it? It's light, so doesn't sink in the softest sand, has plenty of power? What's there not to like?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> That was the one it was 2004 model, which would you say is better as a fairly stock model (OK mine did have a 3" lift, 37" tyres, remapped engine, K&N filter etc.
> 
> Was a lot better than pretty much everything out there excluding a V8 Land Rover 90 (which i then bought).
> 
> So in your opinion, what would you say betters it? It's light, so doesn't sink in the softest sand, has plenty of power? What's there not to like?


Mopar transmissions are awful, or were until fairly recently, and they're generally unreliable mechanically and electrically. I had a misfortune of a 2009 JK for a few years.

I'd take a Y61 Patrol any day of the week, but I'm slumming it in an aftermarket lifted Xterra offroad, as I can't afford a Patrol


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Mopar transmissions are awful, or were until fairly recently, and they're generally unreliable mechanically and electrically. I had a misfortune of a 2009 JK for a few years.
> 
> I'd take a Y61 Patrol any day of the week, but I'm slumming it in an aftermarket lifted Xterra offroad, as I can't afford a Patrol


The Y61 is good, but still heavy and in the sand that's not good. Weirdly enough those Suzuki Jimmy's aren't too bad, providing you don't want speed.

I never had anything go wrong with my Jeep, it was noisy and uncomfortable on road and leaked when it rained, but that wasn't the job i wanted it to do.

Pic was pre roll!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> The Y61 is good, but still heavy and in the sand that's not good. Weirdly enough those Suzuki Jimmy's aren't too bad, providing you don't want speed.
> 
> I never had anything go wrong with my Jeep, it was noisy and uncomfortable on road and leaked when it rained, but that wasn't the job i wanted it to do.
> 
> Pic was pre roll!


It's leaning a bit to the drivers side - were you that heavy?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> It's leaning a bit to the drivers side - were you that heavy?


He buys business class tickets, because its cheaper than buying two tickets :heh:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> It's leaning a bit to the drivers side - were you that heavy?





iggles said:


> He buys business class tickets, because its cheaper than buying two tickets :heh:


Cheeky feckers....


(It's all true)...


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> The Y61 is good, but still heavy and in the sand that's not good. Weirdly enough those Suzuki Jimmy's aren't too bad, providing you don't want speed.
> 
> I never had anything go wrong with my Jeep, it was noisy and uncomfortable on road and leaked when it rained, but that wasn't the job i wanted it to do.
> 
> Pic was pre roll!


I think the Y61/GU is still one of the best offroading; the GU 4.8 will just go anywhere. Its not only about weight, but the combination of torque, differential and gear ratio and suspension set-up; and.... build quality. The Y61 ticked all boxes. During my days of active offroading, and volunteer as recovery vehicle at the 3 consecutive desert challenges, I have amazed myself and many people with what a standard Patrol could could in the desert. No matter what abuse you give it, and how many plastic pieces fall of it, its durability especially compared with its main rival the land-cruiser is unbelievably good. Whereas the independence front suspension of the Landcruiser would choke while abused and eventually fail (with broken struts), the live front axle of the Patrol is completely in its element and lives just on forever. 

The Jeeps, are a great fun vehicle (I would not mind owning one), can go many places, but loose it especially on reliability. They are notorious known as having overheating when it very hot, and when pushed hard, they also have transmission and clutch issues. And once they are modified to fix that, going into Liwa, does not necessarily mean you get out there with your jeep still driving.... Probably a Patrol is towing it


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> The Y61 is good, but still heavy and in the sand that's not good. Weirdly enough those Suzuki Jimmy's aren't too bad, providing you don't want speed.
> 
> I never had anything go wrong with my Jeep, it was noisy and uncomfortable on road and leaked when it rained, but that wasn't the job i wanted it to do.
> 
> Pic was pre roll!


I don't think I've ever seen a Patrol struggle on the sand, and certainly never break down. The odd misfiring engine from a thrown cylinder, but that's about it. 

Jimneys are great if you know how to manage the front bumper approach angle.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Patrol struggle on the sand, and certainly never break down. The odd misfiring engine from a thrown cylinder, but that's about it.
> 
> Jimneys are great if you know how to manage the front bumper approach angle.


Jimneys.... they are a toy, and great fun... but by no means a capable off-road vehicle in the soft sands for most drivers. Just because they are very light and have a resilient engine and drive train they surprise people when they see them jumping around in the sand. They are very under powered, and need to be driven at the limited all the time, by a good driver... they do not last long at extremes to keep up; but are easy to fix. Great vehicle to learn the tricks of off-road driving. For sand driving their are much better choices around.


----------



## akram.me (Jan 27, 2017)

Mdabag said:


> thanks for your feedback people. While I understand that I have competition coming in from all over the world, my connection and knowledge is USA only at the moment. The people importing Japanese "status" cars will make money and the people importing American will make money. Please don't be surprised....


Hi, Are u still importing US Cars? I would like to buy an imported car from used car dealers in Sharjah, but i am in doubt if it'd be salvaged.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

akram.me said:


> Hi, Are u still importing US Cars? I would like to buy an imported car from used car dealers in Sharjah, but i am in doubt if it'd be salvaged.


They most definitely will be salvaged. You can pay <10$ to check online if you have the car VIN number


----------



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

akram.me said:


> Hi, Are u still importing US Cars? I would like to buy an imported car from used car dealers in Sharjah, but i am in doubt if it'd be salvaged.


It is highly likely that it is salvaged. As mentioned above, you can pay a fee to CarFax or any other similar service provider to check the VIN. But sometimes even those won't catch it. I would recommend having your mechanic check it as they will be able to spot it for sure..


----------



## ArnieJJ (Dec 30, 2016)

Must have been too 3 used car dealers in sharjah and seen a number of independent cars. The used car dealers are the worst. I get under the cars and spot oil leaks and other problems but they continue saying theres no issue with the car, but then they won't offer a warranty, not even for a month. They can guarantee a pass from RTA, but knowing how stuff can work through underhanded ways that doesnt give me any confidence. 

p.s anyone know of any spare mustang part scrape yards? I found one in sharjah industrial but a few more would always be good. Im after LHD A-pillars from different models. 

Still riding around in my Sentra Hire Car.


----------



## AJRC (10 mo ago)

Mdabag said:


> Hello fellow expats!
> I'm an American expat who's been living and working in Dubai since 2008. I recently decided that I'm going to try importing American cars into UAE for sale in UAE. I have a good contact in USA who attends dealer only auctions and can get virtually any auto for very competitive prices. I'm talking cars with clean titles....not salvaged garbage..
> 
> Does anyone here have or know anyone with experience with this who can share any advise? Types of cars to bring, etc..
> ...


Hey, Happened to stumble across this post. Did you do any or do you have a contact that imports clean US cars to UAE? I am looking for someone who can help. Need NON ACCIDENT - CLEAN Mustang from USA.


----------

